# whats's SC 1 on radio mean?



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

sometimes my radio will work and sometimes it wont. its very touchy on when it wants to work and when it does not. i cant listen to my ipod or even the radio sometimes but other times i can. it happens purely randomly. the message will flash SC 1 on my factory radio. dunno what is goin on, cant find that code anywhere. my car is a 95 200sx se-r. so its b14 radio first gen.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

it means your car wishes it was an old saturn.
no...it usualy is an error code. The radio brain is probably seeing some sort of error. Try disconnecting your battery for about 30min and see if it resets. If not you'll have to replace the headunit.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

well i tried that and it seems to have worked. i dunno why or how but i havent had any problems so far. i only drove it twice, one time on an extensive test with bumpy roads and turns and all the works to make it mess up and it worked the whole time. so far so good. ill get back here if it messes up at all. thanks for the advice.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

no problem


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

what made u suggest that? just curious


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I had to do that with my old clarion head unit alot. I was always geting error messages.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

yeah the SC 1 came back. tried the trick again but this time was an hour. didnt work. maybe the internal amp is dead?


----------

